# Old School PPI Art Series Install



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I was fortunate to finally find a PPI Ax606.2 and an A1200.2 amp and can't wait to begin bumping my Chevy.
However, I need some advice from you PPI Art Series experts.
I have a tough question about the ax606.2.
I am having a hard time understanding the crossover instructions.
Simply put, is this amp capable of running a tweeter, mid, & midbass speaker on each of it's six channels? Can this be done and send a subbase signal to the a1200.2 at the same time using the low bandpass select button?
I am installing it in a Suburban which has three rows of seating and I want to stage each row indiviually (front seats-channels 1,2 middle bench seat-channels 3,4 and rear bench seat-channels 5,6) and of course have 4 12" woofers in a box in the back of the vehicle running off the a1200.2.
Can this be done?
Suggestions on setting up the crossover?
Any info would be a big help.
BTW, I will also be using the matching Art Series PAR-245 EQ & Pre-amp, DEQ-230 Octave Equilizer, and ACM-420 Noise Gate (see pics).
Thx,
PPI_ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Those amps are junk, you should just give them to me to let me dispose of them properly.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

You're right.
It's a damn shame in this piss poor economy we have to use 14 year old equipment.


----------

